# Rock salt for betta



## sunny21 (Jul 7, 2011)

Is rock salt any use to prevent diseases of betta?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

If it is sodium chloride without the anti-caking ingredient....then yes, it is fine to use for short term treatment in salt tolerant fish....

Long term salt is not recommend in Betta-it doesn't prevent disease for one and two...it can cause resistant issues an kidney failure....


----------



## sunny21 (Jul 7, 2011)

@ Oldfishlady

How to be sure whether it has any anti-caking ingredient or not? 

Could you please suggest how much water should i change per week in my 8 gallon tank which i had set up 3 days ago? 

please advice


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

The package should have the ingredients listed on it.....

In the 8gal tank-is it filtered, any live plants, what is the stocking level


----------



## sunny21 (Jul 7, 2011)

@ Oldfishlady

It doesn't have ant anti-caking ingredient  How should be the dosage of using the salt?

It is not filtered. Should i use any filter? It has an aeration device connected with an airstone. It has a 2 inches half-moon betta


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Dosage of salt is based on what you are treating...generally 1-3tsp/gal along with 100% daily water changes for 10 days while the Betta is in a small QT-you should not treat in the display tank.....

In an unfiltered 8gal with a single Betta-no live plants...I would make weekly 50% water changes with vacuum and 100% monthly....


----------



## sunny21 (Jul 7, 2011)

@ Oldfishlady

Thanks 

Is filter a must or optional? 

should i use the rock salt to treat fin damages?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Filters are optional....

Fin damage usually will respond to clean dechlorinated water from frequent water changes...depending on how bad it is and the cause...

Good nutrition is also important for fin health and overall well being........small frequent meals of quality foods....

Can you post a pic of the fin damage....


----------



## sunny21 (Jul 7, 2011)

@ Oldfishlady

Presently i am fedding my betta with 8 pellets per day at day and night respectively.Is that okay? Can you suggest some good betta food names and brands please


----------



## sunny21 (Jul 7, 2011)

actually i don't have a good resolution cam so can't post it 

will try to get a clear snap though


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't personally buy and use Betta foods-so I can't recommend any...make a new post with that question and I am sure other will be happy to help you out....
I make my own food and feed live food to all my fish...the food I do use to wean my juvies from those foods are Ocean nutrition community formula, RTB by OSI and Hikari micro wafers....


----------



## sunny21 (Jul 7, 2011)

@ Oldfishlady 

okk 

Hey got some snaps of my betta.

Am uploading them in a few minutes.

please guide whether he is fine or not


----------



## sunny21 (Jul 7, 2011)

Here are the snap 

Sorry images are a bit blurry


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Sorry, I can't really tell that much by the pics-too dark, however, the fins tips do look tattered...are the tips black or discolored and curled looking...it almost looks like chunks have been taken out and the anal fin looks like it has been dragged or snagged on something...or even tattered by too strong water current....hard to say.......what I can see....is that he is a lovely Betta.....can you try using the flash with a pic...that might help to at least get a better pic of the fins....


----------



## roarsirroar (Jun 16, 2011)

rock salt is...AQ salt?


----------



## sunny21 (Jul 7, 2011)

:sob::sob::sob: the fins are damaged? 

okk wil try to get a flash and take the snap.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

he looks like a crowntail to my eyes, but the pics aren't that great. he's lovely, that's for one.


----------



## sunny21 (Jul 7, 2011)

@ Luimeril

Yes he is my lil "Pikachu" 

actually don't have a high res cam. took it with a vga cam of .3MP


----------

